# [UNSOLVED] fusion mbt device dies

## alex.blackbit

hello everybody!

i have a lsi sas controller with a seagate sata drive.

```
03:02.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1064 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 02)

ST3400620NS
```

from time to time it is no more accessible with this in dmesg:

```
mptscsih: ioc0: attempting task abort! (sc=c1d89380)

sd 1:0:0:0: 

        command: Log Sense: 4d 00 6f 00 00 00 00 00 04 00

mptscsih: ioc0: WARNING - TM Handler for type=1: IOC Not operational (0xffffffff)!

 Issuing HardReset!!

mptbase: Initiating ioc0 recovery

mptbase: ioc0: WARNING - Unexpected doorbell active!

mptbase: ioc0: WARNING - ResetHistory bit failed to clear!

mptbase: ioc0: ERROR - Diagnostic reset FAILED! (ffffffffh)

mptbase: ioc0 NOT READY WARNING!

mptbase: WARNING - (-1) Cannot recover ioc0

TMHandler: HardReset FAILED!!

mptscsih: ioc0: task abort: FAILED (sc=c1d89380)

mptscsih: ioc0: attempting bus reset! (sc=c1d89380)

sd 1:0:0:0: 

        command: Log Sense: 4d 00 6f 00 00 00 00 00 04 00

mptscsih: ioc0: bus reset: FAILED (sc=c1d89380)

mptscsih: ioc0: Attempting host reset! (sc=c1d89380)

mptbase: Initiating ioc0 recovery

mptbase: ioc0: WARNING - Unexpected doorbell active!

mptbase: ioc0: WARNING - ResetHistory bit failed to clear!

mptbase: ioc0: ERROR - Diagnostic reset FAILED! (ffffffffh)

mptbase: ioc0 NOT READY WARNING!

mptbase: WARNING - (-1) Cannot recover ioc0

sd 1:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
```

after a reboot everything is fine again, but when the system is running i cannot do anything to get it running again.

does anybody have a clue what the problem could be?

----------

## alex.blackbit

i noticed, that on boot when udev starts i get the message

```
ata_id[1571]: main: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/.tmp-8-16'
```

maybe this helps a little bit...

----------

